# Raw fed dog ate Curry!?



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

My dog got into my curry when I went to the bathroom and ate the entire bowl! It's pretty spicy! Should I be worried? Lots of spices, bit of onion -not a lot, cauliflower, eggs....


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Probably just going to have some NASTY gas and some burning when it comes out!


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Probably just going to have some NASTY gas and some burning when it comes out!


She's already gone out twice! LOL She isn't acting too off, just sleeping right now. She's crazy! She was trying to tell me she does need carbs apparently.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Sheltielover25 said:


> She's already gone out twice! LOL She isn't acting too off, just sleeping right now. She's crazy! She was trying to tell me she does need carbs apparently.


Yeah, like a hole in the head.....:shocked:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

No carbs Sheltielover just wanted to spice up her meal.  I would probably give a probiotic or some slippery elm to coat her gut for a couple of days otherwise no big deal.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Liz said:


> No carbs Sheltielover just wanted to spice up her meal.  I would probably give a probiotic or some slippery elm to coat her gut for a couple of days otherwise no big deal.


She cleaned her beard obsessively last night so I think she really enjoyed it! She hasn't had any lose stools yet, thankfully. She has the toughest stomach of the bunch, luckily. If my sheltie had eaten it, oh, lord -- we would have been in some trouble! LOL

I will def give probiotic, need to reorder Slippery Elm pronto as well. 

Thanks


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Lucky got into some leftover beef stew last week, that had a few onions and some spices as well. Good lord at the gas and upset tummy. She kept running to the door and would go straight to the fence line and eat grass. A little later, back out to throw up. This went on for most of the day, and for dinner I gave her a small amount of turkey to maybe help settle her tummy since we didn't have any chicken. It worked, and the next day she felt just fine.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Lucky got into some leftover beef stew last week, that had a few onions and some spices as well. Good lord at the gas and upset tummy. She kept running to the door and would go straight to the fence line and eat grass. A little later, back out to throw up. This went on for most of the day, and for dinner I gave her a small amount of turkey to maybe help settle her tummy since we didn't have any chicken. It worked, and the next day she felt just fine.


Awww Poor pup! Do you think since she hasn't had any diarrhea and such that I should feed her as normal? I mean no organs or anything. should I do a bone meal? I have a turkey neck and beef trim thawed right now.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I would just give the turkey neck only right now, unless you have any bone in chicken. Just something mild with bone to help settle the tummy. It worked perfectly here. Lucky didn't have any dirarrhea either, just AWFUL farts and upset tummy, since she was eating grass. Sounds like you have the same issue we did.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Mild meat maybe chicken or turkey but definitely get the gut moving and clear that out. I am glad she is not sick.


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

LOL, my English Setter likes salsa-- the "hot" version. My Springer x won't touch it, though. One sniff and she backs off in disgust. The Setter just laps it up and asks for more.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

It will be a very loud and stinky night lol


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Noodlesmadison said:


> It will be a very loud and stinky night lol


Would you believe it's been two nights and nothing happened!? She has continued to eat regular meals and everything. she must have an iron gut ! I know if it had been my other one for sure we'd have been in trouble!!


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I laughed reading this thread lol! Too funny :smile: Glad there weren't any problems! I can't imagine cleaning up curry explosive cannon butt poop lol!




Fundog said:


> LOL, my English Setter likes salsa-- the "hot" version. My Springer x won't touch it, though. One sniff and she backs off in disgust. The Setter just laps it up and asks for more.


Weird.. My English Setter lovessssss hot food! The hotter and spicier the better for her! And Charlie, my English x Irish likes it too, but if it's super spicy she back up from it. What a coincidence!


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

Kassandra said:


> I laughed reading this thread lol! Too funny :smile: Glad there weren't any problems! I can't imagine cleaning up curry explosive cannon butt poop lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh. That is a strange coincidence. Maybe it's a Setter Thing??? LOL. Mr. Fundog calls Dottie his "Spice Girl." LOL


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry but this tread mad me laugh also. Glad she is fine and you didn't have a stinky night. I think Maddie can eat anything and get away with it too. She gets into the garbage in the bath room and eats the Kleenex all the time. We forget to put it on the toilet.

I have long hair and of course she eats that too, sometimes her poop hangs out her butt and is hooked there for a bit. Still nothing slows down that old girl.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

One of my dogs loves curry as well, and we've never had a problem. I think strong flavors/smells entice her, and she eagerly cleans up curry, spicy Chinese, gumbo, whatever, without any GI upset. Both pups are also fans of sushi and sashimi, a little less surprisingly.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

My Blaise enjoys spicy foods. He "stole" a bit (half) of chile relleno that was too spicy for me and kept trying to sneak more (no tummy upset too). He "sneaks" nacho sauce, salsa, enchiladas, kung po beef, if it's spicy he wants a nibble except for thai sweet chili sauce lol


----------

